# Philly to LBI



## CABuonomo (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm looking to ride from Philly to Long Beach Island on the weekends during the summer, but I am not to sure of a good route thru the Camden, Cherry Hill area to get out to the more rural areas. Does anyone have any suggestions on some possible routes. Thanks


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

CAB, if you get a route, pls share it here.

I was thinking of riding "down the shore" this summer myself.

Thx.

In the meantime, you might find a route on the BCP site 

http://www.phillybikeclub.org/


----------

